# Taking banks to high court?



## Joeber (21 Nov 2018)

Has anyone taken any of the banks to the high court with regards the redress compensation as of yet and won or lost?


----------



## SaySomething (21 Nov 2018)

I've not heard of anybody yet. I'd say that any solicitor/barrister worth their salt would hold off on going to the High Court until the Central Bank Examination was complete for fear of pre-empting possible further results as part of the redress scheme. Similar situation to the FSPO which is holding off on adjudicating any tracker redress complaints until the Central Bank completes the examination.


----------



## peemac (21 Nov 2018)

The cost of high Court proceedings will prevent anyone from taking a case where there's a chance of losing. 

You'd have little change from €100,00 and understand that the banks provide the legal profession with a very large portion of their income.


----------



## Stitcher (21 Nov 2018)

I thought  the central bank review WAS completed?


----------



## demoivre (22 Nov 2018)

Stitcher said:


> I thought  the central bank review WAS completed?



It isn't. The CB will issue a final report when the review is complete. Roughly speaking the banks have to finish their reviews, the CB has to complete it's review of the banks' reviews and then the final report will be issued. We could be waiting a while yet !


----------



## notabene (26 Nov 2018)

After a pretty poor experience with one firm over the last few weeks advertising such service Sid be very careful about who you might get to take such a case and research them very thouraghly before you do so


----------



## Pokemon (6 Dec 2018)

Yes I have Joeber. I have my case registered with High Court against PTSB approx 2 yrs now so case progressing through normal channels. I did not engage in their "appeals process" as it was NOT independent. I was included in original redress programme.


----------



## haveaniceday (6 Dec 2018)

Hi Pokemon - would you pm me who you are using to take the legal case ? and let me know do u find them good etc ? are you appealing your compensation or looking to have your tracker re-instated


----------



## Pokemon (6 Dec 2018)

If your case relates to a single property I would highly recommend Irish Mortgage Holders Assoc who I found very proactive.  I am dealing with a Legal Firm (I will not name as these pages are monitored by the banks and I doubt the firm will take smaller cases as large legal costs involved so this is where Ir Mortgage Holders will be very useful to you). I needed specific legal expertise as my case relates to loss of a number of properties due to PTSB denying Tracker rate.


----------

